# Kombucha



## Wacko847 (Aug 29, 2007)

Has anyone tried this drink its called Kombucha, its packed full with probiotics, enzymes and nutrients. I drink one of these per day and I ahve to say they help a little. You can get them at your local health food store, mine are from whole foods. http://www.gtskombucha.com/


----------



## 16653 (Jan 7, 2007)

I actually just started making my own Kombucha tea. It's smelly and rather gross looking and the taste is pretty awful. The store-bought bottled Kombucha tea tastes better, but it's way to expensive for me to purchase frequently. I dilute the tea with ice water...I only drink a small bit. I haven't been drinking it regularly enough to see if it works or not, but I'm on my way to discovering what Kombucha does.


----------



## EarnestAccord (Dec 11, 2001)

Yeh, Kombucha is wonderfull stuff. It's not at all a wonder cure but still a viable addition to controling symptoms. A Kombucha mom are well worth the $20 and time involved in making it. I used to have an evening ritual of half Kombucha and half Aloe Vera juice. I think it is one of the more refreshing tastes around. A little heads up though. The Kombucha that you buy in the store is pasterized, diluted and expensive. Produce your own and you will never be sorry.


----------

